# PHL - Propell Holdings



## System (11 March 2021)

Propell Holdings Limited (PHL) is an Australian incorporated, digital only, customer centric FinTech focused on payments and lending for the small to medium enterprise segment.

Propell provides its Customers with an intelligent, digital financial Platform with multiple financial products to help them manage and optimise their cashflow.

Current financial products include a lending product which provides business owners with funding all facilitated through Propell's proprietary credit technology and a Transactional Product to enable businesses to accept a variety of emerging payment methods online and instore.

The Platform also provides users with real time actionable insights to manage and optimise their cashflow. Propell's purpose is to help SMEs manage and optimise their business with simple financial solutions.

It is anticipated that PHL will list on the ASX during April 2021.






						Propell Holdings | Investor centre
					






					propellholdings.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2021)

*Listing date*9 April 2021 #*Company contact details*https://www.propellholdings.com/
Ph: +61 428 130 447*Principal Activities*Financial Technology*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*PHL*Capital to be Raised*$5,000,000*Expected offer close date*26 March 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. PAC Partner Securities Pty Ltd (Lead Manger)


----------



## greggles (1 July 2021)

Propell Holdings "partners" with Zip Co in an announcement released today. The reason I put the word *partners* in quotes is because it looks less like a partnership and more like a normal business relationship where PHL is a customer of Zip Co.... but whatever.

It's certainly turned the PHL share price around. After getting as low as 10c earlier this week, it is now back to 17c. My guess is, after the excitement about this "partnership" wears off the share price will slowly drift back towards 10c.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2021)

greggles said:


> My guess is, after the excitement about this "partnership" wears off the share price will slowly drift back towards 10c.



Spot on.
Am wondering if the bottom is in now... new listing, not a lot of data but a big discount to IPO 

I am wondering about how many SME's are willing to take on finance in current climate.
I would think many would dig in deeper if they can get it... presenting a potential junk debt/ loans default scenario. 

But then again, debt has been a part of Australian culture going back to gold rush days.


----------



## greggles (8 October 2021)

Another partnership announced for PHL today:






Predictably the PHL share price has spiked this morning, but I suspect that the share price will again decline once the announcement is fully digested by the market. There is no indication as to what, if any, revenue will be generated by PHL as a result of the partnership. It just reads like marketing fluff. 

The most recent financial results were a disaster. Revenue down 32% as compared to the previous year and the operating loss more than doubled to $4,340,283. There will need to be another capital raising soon as the company shows no sign of being profitable in the near future.

PHL is destined to go sub-10c IMO.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2022)

greggles said:


> My guess is, after the excitement about this "partnership" wears off the share price will slowly drift back towards 10c.



and close to halving again. Only taken a year to lose about 75% of IPO money

there's an offer out for new money; first the Placement, then the hat passed around for shareholders... . SP is now sub 6c, and close to the entitlement pricing (as per usual)

_Propell Holdings to raise up to $2.22 million via a 1:2.5 non-renounceable Entitlement Offer at $0.058 per share.  _
• _Entitlement Offer follows Initial Placement for $1.36 million at $0.058 per share, providing an opportunity for shareholders to participate at the same issue price as under the recently announced Placement. 
• Funds raised will support an increase in the company’s lending facility, drive ongoing organic growth through working capital and cover the costs of the Offer. _


----------



## greggles (2 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and close to halving again. Only taken a year to lose about 75% of IPO money
> 
> there's an offer out for new money; first the Placement, then the hat passed around for shareholders... . SP is now sub 6c, and close to the entitlement pricing (as per usual)
> 
> ...




Continuing operating losses in spite of increasing "platform customer growth". Only $99,000 in customer receipts last quarter. The company spent almost double that ($187,000) on advertising and marketing.

I can't see how they are going to turn things around. They borrowed $877,000 last quarter just to keep the business afloat.


----------



## divs4ever (2 May 2022)

didn't even know this one existed until now 

 looks like i proved ( this time ) ignorance is bliss 

 having a relationship with ZIP ( formerly Z1P ) probably won't be a lot of help 

 good luck holders ( sometimes companies like these  change their  business model   around   and fly for while , although 'reverse take-overs are harder to complete currently )


----------

